# Engine coolant too up



## Shez0612 (8 mo ago)

Anyone find they have to top up their engine coolant often ?
i have a 640d … just wondering if there is an issue or if this is okay.


----------



## mattmar1 (Dec 20, 2014)

not ok...whats often?
find the leak.


----------



## Shez0612 (8 mo ago)

mattmar1 said:


> not ok...whats often?
> find the leak.


So in the last 4 months I have filled up 1.5 litres? 
i have the car booked in to have a look at


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

The relevant metric is ml/miles. Every car loses some coolant. When the loss rate abruptly goes up, that means something is about to let go. The trick is to record how much you put in and at while mileage (odometer reading).

Both of the Putzer BMW's (2014 535i, 78k miles, 2018 X3 xDrive 30i, 37k miles) now use about 100ml every 1000 miles.


----------

